# Game 6:Wolves(3-2)@ Nuggets(2-3)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Sunday, November 13th
*Time:*8:00 p.m.
*Arena:*Pepsi Center
*T.V.:*KSTC!!!!!
*Wolves Last Game:*W vs. Lakers
*Nuggets Last Game:* [email protected]
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants 
*

VS.​*​

*Nuggets Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eduardo Najera/ Earl Boykins/ Greg Buckner 

*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*This is a huge game for the Wolves. We have a chance to grow our lead in the Northwest division. Yes, surprisingly we are on top right now. Hopefully Hassell can shut down Melo like he did two years ago. Right now, we have to keep doing what we have been doing best, play very solid D and get good bench play. 


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(4-1)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The good thing the Wolves will have plenty of rest until Sunday. The Nuggets are incredibly overrated, I want them to prove them wrong that they are not supposed to belong in the top. Hassell and Melo matchup is gonna be good, like the the first round in '04.

KG needs to get more shots and get more aggressive down front. Nene's done for season, which is a bit of a good news for the Wolves. That means Camby and Elson needs to work more than usual.

Voshon Lenard is known for his deadly 3 pointers, so the Timberwolves need to do the better perimeter defense. Jaric is not known for a better defense, so let's hope for to close them down.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

This should be a good game. I'll try to be here in the thread during the game...

This is an important game for us, IMO. The Northwest is gonna be a pretty tight race this season, so any win that we can get on a divisional rival could be huge come playoff seeding time. In addition to the Hassell/Melo matchup, it'll be important to try to lock Camby down. He usually does well against our thin frontcourt, so hopefully Griffin can handle him a bit.

It'll be close, but I think I'll go with the Wolves.

This is my first (posted) prediction...

Record: 0-0

(My non-posted prediction record is 4-1...that first game against the Clips got me)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The Nuggets are in trouble. Nene is done, KMart is hurting, and Marcus Camby is liable to go down for the year with a stubbed toe any minute now. The Wolves can win this one...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Good news: Nuggets, Sonics and Portland lose today. Bad news: Utah, who is now in first wins. It is ok though. Hopefully we can keep winning games here. I can not wait to watch the game on Sunday!


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Wolves Win!

Prediction Record: 1-1

Wolves: 87
Nuggets: 83

I'm hoping for a good, close game!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey guys, I have been really busy as of late. Right now I am going to do my homework, right a note to my girl cause i am wipped like that like lol, and be here posting in this while I watch the game. I am super amped. I am sorry for the board being a bit low on the active side for the past few days, but a lot is going on for me right now, and today is the best day for me to start posting again.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Go Wolves!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ill watch the game and try to keep u guys updated here...i havent been here for awhile just been off playing bball and stuff like that...but ill be posting here tonight


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we get a few Nuggets fans over here too. It should be a good night.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This is a massive game in the battle for the Northwest division. Utah is starting to build a little lead and either of these teams could start to fall well behind, especially if Boozer comes back soon.

I'm praying this young Minnesota team has already gelled enough to be able to handle the Nugz. KG should be able to exert his dominance here, even with Camby playing out of his mind of late. 

Please, please win this game Minnesota. 

I wouldn't be suprised if Griffin outplays Kenyon.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we will see you around here for the in-game discussion. I put 5,000 ucash for this game on the Wolves.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Kandi has been playing reasonably well, hasn't he? 

I think Wally and Mccants are also due for a bigger night. 

Will be interesting to see how Karl and Melo hold together after struggling to start the season. I really do think KG will take advantage and get them out of their game.

If the Nuggets can be knocked down early, it really opens things up for the Twolves to win the Northwest (and likely still come out with a decent draft pick).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If we make the playoffs though, the Clippers get our first rounder.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm Looking forward to this match up. The T-Wolves are playing better then I excpected, and the Nuggets are underachieving. This could be a good statement game for the T-Wolves to beat a team that was ranked ahead of them in the pre-season/off-season. However the Nuggets need to make their own statement and Get Back on Track. Should be an interesting game for so many reasons. I know there is no love loss between the Nuggets/T-Wolves.

T-Wolves keep in mind K-Mart has been playing hurt. And Carmelo dislocated his finger against the Kings so his jump shot has been off. I was very impressed with the T-Wolves win against the Lakers. It's all still so early in the season, but every win is important.

I'm curious will KG take another shot at Elson? :biggrin: (_Just a joke, but I'm sure everyone remembers that play_)

The Anthony/Hassell match up is always fun to watch even with Anthony injured.

I'm not going to make a game prediction. Thus far all my Nuggets predictions have been very awful. I do think this will be a very good game though, and as a Nuggets fan I hope we win. Although I wish you T-Wolves fans good luck and a good game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> The Nuggets are in trouble. Nene is done, KMart is hurting, and Marcus Camby is liable to go down for the year with a stubbed toe any minute now. The Wolves can win this one...


Well I agree with you that Camby has an over all history of being injury prone. But I wouldn't count on Camby being out for a whole year again. Or assume he is as prone to injury as he once was. I believe Camby plays just as hard, but is able to play through small nagging injuries better. Also he has been healthy the past 2 years in a row. He has played 72 and 66 games the past 2 seasons. And so far so good this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Garnett and Elson.... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Garnett and Elson.... :laugh: :laugh:


That went the gay days. :rofl:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

10 minutes til coverage starts!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Demarr Johnson starting in place of Lenard and Elson starting for Martin... Good for us.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Alright, I'm in for this game.

Not too bad for the first few minutes...about what I expected. We need to defend the back door better. The Nuggs run a lot of backdoors for the lob. Nice to see Wally hit that 3...hopefully he can shoot out of his slump tonight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Elson is out with 2 quick fouls, should be a bit better for us.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG with 3 TOs already in the game.

Cut this crap, would you please?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants with 2 points quicky after he entered the game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

6 points for McCants in first quarter.

Game tied at 24-24. End of 1st.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants and Huddy playing nice. KG starting to pick it up. Tied though at the end of 1, 24 up.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dupree with 4 quick points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants with his first career double digit points.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

What's up with KM


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

martin is hurt..i believe its a sprained ankle? but im not sure...not too good a second quarter...garnett only took 2 shots in the quarter...down 7


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Awful 2nd quarter.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally 3-3 from downtown, 9 points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yet the team is shooting horribly tonight, percentagewise.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

What is Camby doing with 17 boards with 4:49 to go in the third quarter? The T-Wolves only have 18 as a team.

Somebody please unleash KG and give him permission to shoot more. Meanwhile, Denver is shooting 56% from the field.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Minnesota's shooting woe is at the perfect 40% as the 3rd quarter ends.

KG needs to get more aggressive with a ball in his hands in 4th.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I just cannot believe how poorly we are shooting as a team. Make layups!!!

And that technical was bull****.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Two years from now, McCants doesn't get either of those techs. That dunk was nice though. :yes:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

mccants ejected now...on a HUGE dunk on camby...half of cambys blocks havent been blocks...he hasnt even touched the ball...but we're getting beat pretty bad...cant take advantage of TO's and shooting terrible...and outrebounded 52-27!??!? WTF


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, that's our main reason we're going to lose tonight.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Like I said in an earlier post...Camby beasts on our thin frontcourt. He is/was a monster tonight...dude is so underrated.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally World get 4 points in like 8 seconds, which is a little bit of benefit but isnt going to help to win the game though.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm out...later y'all.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> *Predicition:*W
> *Prediction Record:*(4-1)


update: 4-2.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good game.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Here are some things I noticed from the game tonight:

- One of KG's worst performances lately. 
- McCants showed some flashes of talent on the court tonight.
- I want Camby on my fantasy team.
- We need a center. Still.
- Jaric didn't play well tonight, outmatched by Earl Boykins.
- Carmelo was aggressive tonight and played well, but Camby got them the win.
- Marcus Camby is a god.
- Earl Boykins is an assassin.
- Trading Wally for a center wouldn't hurt. 
- I like what I'm seeing from Dupree.
- Coach Casey needs to find an 8/9-man rotation soon.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Sorry Wolf fans.

I wansn't able to post during the game because I was in the Coors Box watching it live from the Pepsi Center (dubbed the best arena in the land by USA Today!)

Wolves got out gamed all night. Camby couldn't be denied. Coach Karl finally pulled his head out and started DerMarr, he got some confidence in his game and flushed many open looks, going for 17 I believe?

Minnesota caught Denver on the wrong night. McCants had a monster dunk and received a heart felt cheer when he got tossed. He stood at the end of the T-Wolves bench for a minute admiring his ovation of ejection. 

Denver just flat out, out hussled the Wolves and looked a lot better athletically. Where was the defense? Denver actually made some shots too!

GOOD START TO THE RIVALRY THAT NEEDS TO BE RELIT THIS SEASON BETWEEN DENVER AND MINNESOTA! 

Denver 1 Minnesota 0 :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man what a loss. The only good thing we got out of this one was McCants had a superb game. He had a very nice steal to a dunk. He had a really nice block. He was simply playing great. Good game for the rookie.


----------

